# First year beekeeper in Raleigh, NC



## Stan1951 (Apr 9, 2013)

I just found this forum yesterday and have picked up a lot of good information. Don't know how I've missed it before because I did a lot of search about bees this year before getting my first hive. I'd always assumed living in the city that there would be an ordinance against having bees but just recently found out that there was none so I jumped right into it. Thanks for all the great information that this site contains.

One question regarding the threads here. What's the difference between the colors of the icons on each thread? Some are red and some aren't. I'm puzzled as to what that means. Thanks again.


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome, neighbor! This is a great site. I get a lot of info from it. And sometimes its down-right entertaining!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 1951!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> What's the difference between the colors of the icons on each thread? 

You can find a guide to the thread icons at the very *bottom *of each sub-forum main page, an example is linked below:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?240-Bee-Forum


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome from a few hours west of you.


----------



## Stan1951 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Rader. I was so busy reading posts I wasn't looking at anything else.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------

